# Waders and Walking in Rivers, what works best?



## walleye4803

After a trek up the rocky river this past weekend with an experienced guide (Fish Commish), I decided to get a better pair of boots. What works best for hiking in the rivers in the winter to find that Wiley steelhead? Any home remedies for cleats? What works best to keep your feet warm? Thanks in advance, tf


----------



## RStock521

I've always had breathables, and my feet always got frozen. Like painfully cold. This year I picked up a pair of the Cabelas Spring Run waders with 1000 gram Thinsulate in the boots, and they've made a huge difference. I wish I would have bought them sooner. Only problem with them is that they have a felt sole, so I'm sure the snow is going to make a big ice block on the bottom when walking back to my car. I wish they were just rubber sole, or even better, studded.


----------



## Fish Commish

walleye4803 said:


> After a trek up the rocky river this past weekend with an experienced guide (Fish Commish), I decided to get a better pair of boots. What works best for hiking in the rivers in the winter to find that Wiley steelhead? Any home remedies for cleats? What works best to keep your feet warm? Thanks in advance, tf


Tom; Of course you know my answer to that, korker felt soles, with studs.
I've got the removable omnitrax soles for my boots. You can also buy the glue-on felt with studs for adding to any good wader.
https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...rx30stdfwad?camp=CSE:FNS_pg43974_ecom_PLA_453


----------



## Fish Commish

RStock521 said:


> I've always had breathables, and my feet always got frozen. Like painfully cold. This year I picked up a pair of the Cabelas Spring Run waders with 1000 gram Thinsulate in the boots, and they've made a huge difference. I wish I would have bought them sooner. Only problem with them is that they have a felt sole, so I'm sure the snow is going to make a big ice block on the bottom when walking back to my car. I wish they were just rubber sole, or even better, studded.


Korker makes both rubber and studded as well as felt studded:






I wear the felt with studs on the Rocky River and the rubber with studs on the Kenai River (AK outlawed felt soles on waders because they carry slime mold spores from lower 48 to their rivers)


----------



## RStock521

Fish Commish said:


> Korker makes both rubber and studded as well as felt studded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear the felt with studs on the Rocky River and the rubber with studs on the Kenai River (AK outlawed felt soles on waders because they carry slime mold spores from lower 48 to their rivers)


 I've had 2 pairs of these, both times, the little nub on the back where the soles strap on to broke off. I finally got away from them. I went with the LL Bean Kennebec waders and wading boots, but haven't used the boots yet. 

While the water is cold, I'll stick with my neoprene's, but once it starts to warm up, I'll switch back over to my breathables. The breathables are wayyyy more comfortable and better to hike in, but I have poor circulation because my hands and feet always get cold easily. Both neoprene's and breathables each have their place in my collection of gear.


----------



## smath

Avoid felt on the Lake Erie tribs. You need studded soles. The banks of these streams can be slippery as hell when they're muddy. It may have to do with the clay in the soil - when the banks are muddy they're treacherous. If you fish in the ice and snow with felt soles it will be like ice skating. A couple of seasons ago I fished Rocky River wearing felt soles and fell three times before I got in the water. My feet just slipped out from under me on the muddy bank. I just switched to the Korkers Vibram Idogrip studded soles and they're excellent.


----------



## SelfTaught

Although felt soles are awesome while walking on rocks in the river, when you get on mud on the banks I don't care what you have for spikes it's game over, plus snow packing on them makes you an inch taller and packing so much it deems the spikes worthless. 
I have a slip on pair of spikes that go over my rubber soles. Next upgrade boot will be rubber soles with built in spikes, best overall for our Lake Erie Tribs. 

I stick with breathable waders all through winter. If there is open water, I'm fishing, don't care if its sub freezing temps. I just layer underneath with sweatpants/sweatshirt and no problems staying warm. For keeping your feet warm..... it's all about the socks. I will double em up or wear a thick alpaca sock. Steelhead sniper showed me the alpaca sock game and it's a MUST. If you do anything outdoor related a good alpaca sock will be the best $20 or so you ever spent, I promise. Keeps your feet warm and dry. Sure my feet get cold while standing in a 33 degree river for 30 min at a time but as soon as I get walking, my feet warm right back up and feel great in the alpaca socks.


----------



## Fish Commish

Just a couple more thoughts on neoprene-booted vs. breathable wader with stocking footies & korker wading boots.

My 6 mil neoprene waders are heavy (7lbs + with glue on felt w/ studs) but very warm, not good for a long hike up the Rocky or Kenai rivers. On sub-freezing mornings they are nice, but climb a hill in them you'll be sweating bullets in 40 degree temps and above. Too many times I was stuck in my personal sauna as the day warmed up! I've hiked / waded hundreds of miles in the neoprene with integral boots.

Breathable waders are light and comfortable but don't provide much insulation, so you have to wear layers of long johns & blue jeans under them and thick alpaca socks with stick-on toe warmers in the footies 30 degrees. Stick on Yaktrax toe warmers are nice as they last 5+ hours and don't bunch up in your footies in 30 degrees -. (footies are neoprene and are warm enough with plain socks @ 40 degree +). In my breathable Cabelas I Never got over heated or sweat badly, even as temps push past 79 degrees, in summer, fall, or spring.

Wading boots come in a variety of styles and makes, korker, simms,etc., point being lots of choices, but one thing is for sure, get a pair with studs and felt for standing on the green mossy Rocky River shale.

And keep in mind it will depend what kind of fishing you do, tailgater or hiker and weather condition you usually fish in.


----------



## PaddleFish

I would advise against felt soles here in Ohio. The muddy trails and banks, or snow caking onto felt soles, will cause you all sorts of problems. Instead, studded lug soles will provide optimum traction in any conditions.

Stainless steel hex head sheet metal screws work fine as studs. Just be careful that the screws aren't so long that they poke beyond your soles to cause you leaks, and replace them before they get completely worn down.

Boot foot waders with heavy built in insulation will keep your feet the warmest. However, such waders offer less ankle support and may not allow for addition of screwed in studs. For most steelheaders breathable waders are a necessity unless you are someone that never sweats or won't move around much when fishing. Breathable stockingfoot waders allow you the greatest comfort and mobility and you can layer accordingly underneath with breathable moisture wicking fabrics for warmth (No cotton). Anyone's feet will get cold in stockingfoot waders no matter what you do, but proper sock layering will help fend off the cold a bit longer. I wear a thin/medium polyester/wool blend sock as a liner and then a very thick merino wool outer sock. Be sure that nothing on your feet is too tight. You need to have some wiggle room to allow for some air flow and not decrease your circulation.

I wear boots by Korkers and Simms. I wear my Korkers in my kayak so that I can switch the soles from non-studded in the boat, to studded if I beach the boat and choose to wade. When setting out on foot I use my old Simms Rivershed boots with screwed in studs. The versatility of the Korkers is great for me, but Simms makes a better overall boot for more hiking. Any Simms boots above the Freestone line should hold up very well.


----------



## Fish Commish

Paddlefish:

I understand and agree with you that felt sole pads can be slippery on muddy trails and banks, or snow caking onto felt out of the water *but*, the felt is more slip resistant on both smooth shale rock, gravel, or anything covered with moss or slime in the water which is where I am more concerned about slipping on shale rock where you can't see the hazards thru muddy water.

For winter anglers, felt is occasionally a poor choice as snow will stick to wet felt like glue and fishermen soon find themselves walking on half frozen snowballs stuck to their boot soles. This is also possible with rubber lugs as well, I just believe for me, felt with studs performs better in the water on Rocky.

Now my clumsy story about slipping and falling, which we will all eventually do. I was wading in high, fast, muddy water of unfamiliar depth, carefully feeling each step, as I approached a 6' deep hole, not finding the bottom, I attempted to back away from the hole, and both rubber cleated boots slipped out from under me and into the deep hole I went on my back. NOW Under water and wearing 6 mil neoprene I bobbed back to the surface and floated past the hole, and stood up and walked back 1/4 mile to car soaking wet, oh yah, by the way, it was 24 degrees out that day.

Moral of the story is:
I went right out and glued korker felt pads w/ studs to my waders, that was 19 years ago, and I haven't been under water (yet) since then!


----------



## chuckNduck

Best cheap studs ever! If you lose any, screw in another for about .10 ea.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/250-3-8-TR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## walleye4803

chuckNduck, those look really nice. Better than the sheet metal screws I was using a few years back. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## gottacatchemall

After having and destroying from use more boots than most people will ever own, I must say felt is for the birds. I have never felt more sure about my footing than wearing cleats. You are literally stuck to whatever your feet touch (in a good way) and much more so than a felt sole. Not to mention take the felt out in the early fall when there's algae and they're just about as worthless.

As far as keeping your feet warm, keeping your legs warm is the key. Under armor then fleece pants over top, and buy extra long versions so they cover the gap between top and bottom layer. 

And maybe not wading up to your neck would help keep you warm, considering if you have to wade that deep that spot probably holds fish.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

1600 gram boot chest waders in winter

Bare feet and Jean shorts in summer.


----------



## husky_jerk

I'm in the market for new waders. What is best? Budget is $200-300. Mostly fish in winter and cold water.


----------



## smath

I'm on my third or fourth season with Redington Sonic Pro waders. I wear them winter and summer. No leaks, comfortable, they're terrific -- I'm very happy with them for both quality and value. I found them on sale and got them for about $50 below retail.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

husky_jerk said:


> I'm in the market for new waders. What is best? Budget is $200-300. Mostly fish in winter and cold water.


I'm rockin Itasca waders. No complaints and they are under $200


----------



## racetech

I use rubber booted breatheable chest waders from Cabela's. I love them. I guess im just more careful on the banks since they are not studded but I have no issues with them.


----------



## jon84

Alot of good info here. Thanks guys I'm also in the market for waders. I'm looking at 5mm neoprene and studded boots and I also plan on getting breathable waders in the spring. I've always had neoprene boot foot waders. My only problem is my budget. Anybody have suggestions on boots for less than $100? I've been looking at some field and stream pro anglers.


----------



## chuckNduck

jon84 said:


> Alot of good info here. Thanks guys I'm also in the market for waders. I'm looking at 5mm neoprene and studded boots and I also plan on getting breathable waders in the spring. I've always had neoprene boot foot waders. My only problem is my budget. Anybody have suggestions on boots for less than $100? I've been looking at some field and stream pro anglers.


Have you checked Ebay? I have had my Simms Freestone boots for 3 years now, and they're great boots for the money. I have seen them for $110.00, free shipping
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Simms-Free...hash=item2394504586:m:m_Qx-KQTV_kxlJNdLo5ybUQ
I suggest going up a size to fit over the neoprene booties. If you wear a size 10 shoe, order an 11.


----------



## eyecatchum2

Cabela's brand gear has lifetime warranty, when they start to leak, which all waders will, just get them replaced.


----------



## walleye4803

Good to know on the lifetime warranty as my neoprene waders are starting to leak. Smeared Goop on the seams and it seems to work, but for how long? Talked with a guy the other week and he said he sprayed his with the black rubber stuff they advertised on TV. He stated it works pretty well. Now if they made it in brown, I might give it a try!


----------



## hailtothethief

I saw a pair of shoes on a fishing show. They had ice spikes in the center and they were cleated for walking on mud. I wish i could remember what they were.


----------



## Fish Commish

jon84 said:


> Alot of good info here. Thanks guys I'm also in the market for waders. I'm looking at 5mm neoprene and studded boots and I also plan on getting breathable waders in the spring. I've always had neoprene boot foot waders. My only problem is my budget. Anybody have suggestions on boots for less than $100? I've been looking at some field and stream pro anglers.


Jon:

Do your home work and you will know which boot is best for you here are some discussions to down load from, korker to help you make up your mind:

Korkers OmniTrax® 3.0 Interchangeable Sole System:





Korker sole shootout which one of (9) soles is best ?: 




Korkers® Men's DarkHorse Felt/Kling-On Wading Boots $179 at cabelas (I picked up old model the same boots with boa cable lacing on sale $69 at Cabelas, watch for 50% off, w/ cable lacing for fast on and off):
http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...lt-kling-on-wading-boots/2418591.uts?slotId=0

Korkers® Men's Greenback Felt Wading Boots $99 at cabelas with conventional laces:
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-2076684&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2418591

Korkers, Sure-Footed Traction For Any Conditions - Drop Jaw Flies Podcast - Episode 34:


----------



## Flatty01

I use cabeias u/l wading boot felt soles w screw in studs after hurting my tailbone w just the felt soles.


----------



## c. j. stone

(Healthy, active senior!) Do get a walking stick or ski pole, put an elastic loop big enough to wear over your neck/shoulder(same for your net, other shoulder). USE IT when climbing down slopes or over rocks into or out of tribs and when wading on slippery rocks IN the streams! If your boots are slippery, or you have balance issues, this can be extremely helpful perhaps preventing a bad(or fatal!) fall.


----------



## flyman01

walleye4803 said:


> Good to know on the lifetime warranty as my neoprene waders are starting to leak. Smeared Goop on the seams and it seems to work, but for how long? Talked with a guy the other week and he said he sprayed his with the black rubber stuff they advertised on TV. He stated it works pretty well. Now if they made it in brown, I might give it a try!


I sprayed that stuff on some old waders that were leaking as well "Flex Seal". It worked for a couple of outing but the leaks returned. It cannot withstand the rigors and extreme flexing associated with waders.


----------



## flyman01

Going back to the OP's question and other responses, I personally tend to focus more on the boot than the waders for several reasons. The river I fish most often has some serious switch back rock formations and I have cut into a set of breathables that I paid a decent amount of money for and that voided the warranty. A set of bulletproof breathables such as the Simms or Patagonia are pricey will set you back around $500 which is just a little steep for my budget. I fish year round and from June through October typically wet wade so I spend less on the waders, purchasing neoprene which the last pair I bought lasted right at 10 seasons before they started to leak. I believe at the time of purchase they were less than $70 so I got my monies worth out of them and they did what was expected, keep me warm and dry when using them. As for the boots, they take more of a beating than the waders so I spend more on them as I will also be using these year round and not half a year like I do with the waders. I have a pair of LL Bean boots that I purchased 20 years ago and they are still going. They do not carry this boot any longer in their line up, they are built like a tank and weigh just about as much as one but have stood the test of time. Now in my older years I have purchased a pair of Korker Devil's Canyon which ran $200 and are worth every penny I paid for them. These boots are very lightweight, extremely durable and offer superior ankle support that I find very much needed for the terrain that I fish to prevent a fall or twisting an ankle. I particularly love the boa lace system, I can have these boots on or off in seconds without fussing with the laces like I have to with other boots and they stay nice and snug on my feet.


----------



## Osmerus

I do alot of hiking while steelie fishin, esp on the grand so i need a good comfortable effective wading setup. Go with breathable waders. They last much longer than neoprene ones. I own both types of waders and i much prefer breathables. You wouldnt think they last longer than neoprene but they do. They tend to be pricer but by the time they wear out you would have bought at least 2 pairs of neoprenes. They are much less prone to punctures and cuts than the neoprenes. Comes in handy when your bustin brush (rose and blackberry bushes) to get to that hard to reach spot. Neoprene wader quality has really gone down over the years if you ask me. Also spend the money on good boots they last longer and are easier to walk in than the cheep ones. The more you spend the more ankle support you get. I have korkers and i love them. They are durable and the replaceable soles are the best.


----------

